# Kreg Flip Stop Trak



## fire65 (Apr 27, 2013)

Pretty easy to install overall. Traks are not predrilled but there is a groove to show where to drill holes for mounting screws
I did put my trac on the wrong fence board and had to move it to the correct one, drank another beer and it went on fine then. Comes with 4- 24 inch traks, hard stop, flip stop, left and right tapes and mounting screws. 
Traks slide easily all 8' and both lock securely. I can only start using it at 20" to allow for the sliding fence on the miter saw. Both stops are easy to zero and both are perfectly accurate. I do with the little red marker line was further from the stop, It would make it easier for me to see. I set the fence about 1/4" behind the miter fence to allow for any irregular boards, as long as you are square on the saw you will get good cuts. 
It is way better than my old stop which I hated from the day I got it.


----------

